# Exotic pet shops Southeast uk - mammals



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi

was wondering if anyone knows of any exotic pet shops in the Southeast which sells mammals? Most of the shops I go to are mainly reptiles etc.

I was looking in to getting a mammal as I mainly keep lizards at the moment, but have always wanted something a bit less scaly









I know there are lots of breeders about, but I wanted to go and see them first before deciding on what would be right for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

to save money go to a private dealer shops are a bit pricey


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

smithy73 said:


> to save money go to a private dealer shops are a bit pricey


Thanks smithy73

It was more to see them first hand first before deciding on what I would like to get etc.

I'm new to exotic mammals


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

What sort of mammals do you have in mind? I know shops to avoid if that helps.
:whistling2:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> What sort of mammals do you have in mind? I know shops to avoid if that helps.
> :whistling2:


 
haha! that would help, I know there are some awful ones around. 

I have been looking at a kinkajou or similar type - but again it really comes down to if I can give it the best quality of life living with me...so speaking to someone with a lot of experience would be great.

I have the room and am prepared to put in the time and money....but like I said, I'm a novice when it comes to all this.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

What you're explaining is actually the situations breeders will give you.

Most will welcome you to their homes to see and meet the animals first so you know what you're getting into. They will give you first hand experience and advice that cannot be beaten, show you their set ups etc.
Shops will have them in smaller enclosures than usual and the animals will act less natural due to stress etc. They won't specialize in your chosen species so will know less information.


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> What you're explaining is actually the situations breeders will give you.
> 
> Most will welcome you to their homes to see and meet the animals first so you know what you're getting into. They will give you first hand experience and advice that cannot be beaten, show you their set ups etc.
> Shops will have them in smaller enclosures than usual and the animals will act less natural due to stress etc. They won't specialize in your chosen species so will know less information.


 
That makes perfect sense....guess I best start looking for some local breeders then.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Stay away from pet shops find a private breeder! End of the day 9/10 they get from private breeders or crappy farms like you know where :whistling2:

Wish you the best of luck findin what ur after :2thumb:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Stay away from pet shops find a private breeder! End of the day 9/10 they get from private breeders or crappy farms like you know where :whistling2:
> 
> Wish you the best of luck findin what ur after :2thumb:


 
Thanks very much! Seems they are pretty hard to come by...will keep searching.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Tone said:


> Thanks very much! Seems they are pretty hard to come by...will keep searching.


Well what is it ur looking for lol thats the the bit that confused me :lol2:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Well what is it ur looking for lol thats the the bit that confused me :lol2:


that would help! . I thought I had wrote it on here,

I'm looking at kinkajous or similiar....although it looks an impossible task tracking down a real breeder and not a scammer.


EDIT: I'm not going mad...I did post earlier what I wanted...lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Right well for starters i know theres a place near u that does them but stay clear! Find a breeder!

Altho kinkajous r alot of work but im guessin u know this ? Need some amount of space ? And the bond needs to be built or it will just be a burdon as they can be a bit mad so to speak,Ive seen tamed and untamed! And untamed sucks! There naughty and wide enuff without bad bad behaviour added!
Should get one no probs for under a thou :welcome:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

N it aint impossible at all trust me! I could phone a boy right now and can guarntee u he will have some ready :2thumb: And am m8s with a courier service (No wantin ti blast names out) :welcome:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Right well for starters i know theres a place near u that does them but stay clear! Find a breeder!
> 
> Altho kinkajous r alot of work but im guessin u know this ? Need some amount of space ? And the bond needs to be built or it will just be a burdon as they can be a bit mad so to speak,Ive seen tamed and untamed! And untamed sucks! There naughty and wide enuff without bad bad behaviour added!
> Should get one no probs for under a thou :welcome:


Thanks, I'm pretty prepared for the expense and space needed for them, But not having first hand experience with them is why I really wanted to find a shop (originally, not now) or a breeder to go and ask any other questions that come to mind and see them with their owners...you can get loads of info from google and forums like this, but I would really like to see one first hand before fully commiting myself.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Again sack the shop! Most will just pre order them in from a breeder but majority of time a farm (Again ive been banned for naming and shaming so sadly i cant tell u what pit falls to watch out for)

Def something go need alot of time with! Breeder pref as bring up in family enviroments usually or least alot better situations so knows what to expect sort of thing :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

100% mibbi avoid one then! U need the confidence if you get me,to get one! Like you will know when u r ready if that makes sense ? 

Best bet is find a nice breeder near you,and see if they will let you come down and meet them! Amazing amazing animals but they need to much space and things to do! Have you seen them in the wild on documentarys or that ? :welcome:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Again sack the shop! Most will just pre order them in from a breeder but majority of time a farm (Again ive been banned for naming and shaming so sadly i cant tell u what pit falls to watch out for)
> 
> Def something go need alot of time with! Breeder pref as bring up in family enviroments usually or least alot better situations so knows what to expect sort of thing :2thumb:


Yep definitely not going with a shop now - everyone on here has advised against it...also I'm a sucker for just wanting to rescue everything that looks remotely sad in a pet shop (My partner has now banned me from going in them)

So it really is just down to finding and speaking to a breeder etc.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

There prob advising against it cos itll be same place im trying to pre warn u bout case u come across it n think its amazing well stuffs always to good to be true! Sadly i cant say anymore but i kept photographic evidence videos etc that im gonna put on YouTube since its less of a democracy on there so to speak :lol2:

If you type StaneyWid into YouTube ull see a tiny bit of my collection but ive got alot lot lot more :lol2:

Must be a local breeder somewhere near you ? I know someone sort of but again am no wantin to go about blastin names out if you get me :whistling2:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> There prob advising against it cos itll be same place im trying to pre warn u bout case u come across it n think its amazing well stuffs always to good to be true! Sadly i cant say anymore but i kept photographic evidence videos etc that im gonna put on YouTube since its less of a democracy on there so to speak :lol2:
> 
> If you type StaneyWid into YouTube ull see a tiny bit of my collection but ive got alot lot lot more :lol2:
> 
> Must be a local breeder somewhere near you ? I know someone sort of but again am no wantin to go about blastin names out if you get me :whistling2:


 
Wow what a beautiful collection you have there!!! I'm just starting to build mine up again, I had a lot of animals of all types from reptiles to horses growing up...but then I started renting and couldn't keep anymore...but now I have my own house I can start all over again!! haha!:2thumb:

At the moment I only have the 2 lizards (veiled cham and a bosc) a couple of turtles..but always looking to expand it all the time.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Tone said:


> Wow what a beautiful collection you have there!!! I'm just starting to build mine up again, I had a lot of animals of all types from reptiles to horses growing up...but then I started renting and couldn't keep anymore...but now I have my own house I can start all over again!! haha!:2thumb:
> 
> At the moment I only have the 2 lizards (veiled cham and a bosc) a couple of turtles..but always looking to expand it all the time.


 
Ive got alot more im just lazy n h8 technology cameras computers etc!

Awww thats gd news then glad to hear can get back to ur childhood hobby thats how i started and ill never let it go now :flrt:
Well a dunno a kinkajou just seems bit mad.......A feel rotten saying that as i dont know you its just wht a commitment it will be! Will either be ur best pal....Or itll be a burdon on ye.....Its pretty much as simple as that to put it in short terms!


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Ive got alot more im just lazy n h8 technology cameras computers etc!
> 
> Awww thats gd news then glad to hear can get back to ur childhood hobby thats how i started and ill never let it go now :flrt:
> Well a dunno a kinkajou just seems bit mad.......A feel rotten saying that as i dont know you its just wht a commitment it will be! Will either be ur best pal....Or itll be a burdon on ye.....Its pretty much as simple as that to put it in short terms!



That's why I'm not going to rush into it...will go meet some, learn more about them and then take time out to think about it some more....you're right, it's a massive commitment....but then so are all pets. Thanks for all you're help though, you've been great!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Ano what u meen but seriously its more than just a "Pet" Cant label them as pets its something that some sort of mutual respect/Peckin order needs achieved as ive seen it end in tears a few times zoos etc having to take them in! 

And its no hassles at all thats what the forums for!

Just dont jump into anything ur not 100% sure on cos isnt fair on the animal,and isnt fair on u if u ever had to give it up due to circumstances

Good luck on the mission findin a local breeder :welcome:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Ano what u meen but seriously its more than just a "Pet" Cant label them as pets its something that some sort of mutual respect/Peckin order needs achieved as ive seen it end in tears a few times zoos etc having to take them in!
> 
> And its no hassles at all thats what the forums for!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, lots to think about before making a decision.


----------

